# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Cutting Concrete Floor Close to Wall

## aaronjthompson

I am currently cutting a channel in a concrete floor for drains as part of a bathroom renovation. 
My problem is the cuts close to the walls - rather than jack hammer these and risk cracking brickwork/foundations I'd like to cut this as well but can't get close enough (ideally to within about 1cm or less of the walls) with the concrete saw. 
Can I use an angle grinder with a large disc (what size disc??) with a concrete cutting disc? I am concerned about using a large disc angle grinder as these can be dangerous - are there any other options for making cuts to a concrete floor (about 6" deep) parallel to, and about 1cm from, walls? 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## cyclic

A 9" angle grinder with a diamond blade will get you close to the wall on an angle but will not go anywhere near 6" deep cut, not to mention the dust. 
A concrete cutting saw(hand held Partner Saw etc) will get you within 50mm(5cm) on an angle and should also get you the depth, then from there do some cuts back toward the wall at 
 100mm intervals and jackhammer away to your hearts content.. 
I have not seen a tool that can cut within 1cm of a wall.

----------


## Pulse

Offset blade on grinder OFFSET BLADE - The Diamond Tool Store - Diamond blades, polishing pads, drill bits, grinding wheels, drum wheels, profiler wheels, machines, and other stone fabricating tools.
can't go deep but cut then jackhammer

----------


## DuckCommander

A six inch channel in the slab parallel to a wall... You sure you're not compromising anything structurally?

----------


## aaronjthompson

> A six inch channel in the slab parallel to a wall... You sure you're not compromising anything structurally?

  I hope not - the brickwork sits on sandstone foundation blocks.

----------


## aaronjthompson

Is this type of hand saw for $70 an option?     Stanley Fatmax Cellular Concrete SAW 660mm 26 IN SAW Concrete | eBay

----------


## aaronjthompson

> Offset blade on grinder OFFSET BLADE - The Diamond Tool Store - Diamond blades, polishing pads, drill bits, grinding wheels, drum wheels, profiler wheels, machines, and other stone fabricating tools.
> can't go deep but cut then jackhammer

   Where can you get these in Australia? Your link only has 4" and 6" blades - are 9" blades available elsewhere?

----------


## Gaza

> Is this type of hand saw for $70 an option?     Stanley Fatmax Cellular Concrete SAW 660mm 26 IN SAW Concrete | eBay

  cellular = aerated concrete not concrete slab.

----------


## Pulse

Ring a few people, hoskin diamond products might help,
cheers
pulse

----------


## wozzzzza

use a dremel

----------


## phild01

> use a dremel

  not helping :No:

----------


## wozzzzza

thought a diamond blade on it might get it done ok and accurate as they are small. might take a while though.

----------


## phild01

> thought a diamond blade on it might get it done ok and accurate as they are small. might take a while though.

  
... a long long very long while...he made mention of a jackhammer :Cry:

----------


## Gaza

> use a dremel

   You cutting your finger nails or a concrete slab

----------


## shauck

I've seen it done with a large angle grinder, angled towards the wall with the cut only going so deep and then perpendicular cuts at intervals along the wall. Then a crow bar to break it through to bottom of slab. Admittedly, this slab was a poorly constructed one so I'm not sure if the crow bar will work on a good hard slab.

----------

